# Glacern Tool Sales?



## Tomc938 (May 25, 2021)

So I think I have finally settled on the 4" GS vise that Glacern sells for my RF-30 clone.

Does anyone know if Glacern has regular sales throughout the year?  Looking at $500 US all in, with the current $25 discount code.

Just wondering if they have had a July 4  or Labor Day sale?  I'm not in a super hurry as my leg recovers andI can't set the mill up for (likely) a couple of months.

Thanks!


----------



## YYCHM (May 25, 2021)

Where are you looking?  $500 US, $25 discount?


----------



## David_R8 (May 25, 2021)

I'd give them a call, they may give you a discount just because.


----------



## David_R8 (May 25, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Where are you looking?  $500 US, $25 discount?


https://www.glacern.com/deals


----------



## YYCHM (May 25, 2021)

David_R8 said:


> https://www.glacern.com/deals



What is he looking at that's $500 US.  The 4" standard plus some extras?


----------



## David_R8 (May 25, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> What is he looking at that's $500 US.  The 4" standard plus some extras?


Well, the standard 4" is $440USD plus shipping. Maybe he's getting the swivel base....


----------



## YYCHM (May 25, 2021)

David_R8 said:


> Well, the standard 4" is $440USD plus shipping. Maybe he's getting the swivel base....



https://www.glacern.com/gsv_440


----------



## David_R8 (May 25, 2021)

Sorry I meant 399... Transposed the 440 model #


----------



## Tomc938 (May 25, 2021)

$399, $120 Shipping, $25 discount.


----------

